# Mag pasalamat ka 'di ka sira ulo, baka sampalin kita kasi parang niloloco mo'ko



## Neophytus

Hi all,

A friend sent me a Tagalog sentence I cannot translate at all which is : 

*Mag pasalamat ka 'di ka sira ulo, baka sampalin kita kasi parang niloloco mo'ko.*


Could someone help me, please ??


----------



## niernier

Neophytus said:


> *Mag pasalamat ka 'di ka sira ulo, baka sampalin kita kasi parang niloloco mo'ko.*



My translation is:

*Be grateful that you are not crazy, I could slap your face because it looks as if you are fooling me.*


----------



## Neophytus

Well, merci infiniment, Niernier, pour cette réponse rapide !!!


----------



## Cracker Jack

Sois reconnaissant(e) de ne pas être fou(lle). Je pourrais te gifler parce qu’il semble que tu me déconnes.


----------



## doubidoo

Cracker Jack said:


> Sois reconnaissant(e) de ne pas être fou(lle). Je pourrais te gifler parce qu’il semble que tu me déconnes.



Je dirais pas déconnais mais plutôt parce que tu sembles te foutre de moi.
Mais ca reste vulgaire


----------



## Cracker Jack

doubidoo said:


> Je dirais pas déconnais mais plutôt parce que tu sembles te foutre de moi.
> Mais ca reste vulgaire




Vraiment??? Doncs, est-il déconseillé d'utiliser déconner que foutre de qqn? Je ne savais pas ça.  Pour moi, c'était plus vulgaire que déconner.  De toute façon, merci pour ton avis.


----------



## doubidoo

Cracker Jack said:


> Vraiment??? Doncs, est-il déconseillé d'utiliser déconner que foutre de qqn? Je ne savais pas ça.  Pour moi, c'était plus vulgaire que déconner.  De toute façon, merci pour ton avis.



lol je me suis mal exprimé.
*C*'est se foutre de quelqu'un qui est vulgaire 
*C*'est juste dans la traduction de la phrase, je trouve que déconner n'est pas bon 

*D*éconner veut plutôt dire to kid around, to mess around*.*


----------



## Cracker Jack

doubidoo said:


> lol je me suis mal exprimé.
> *C*'est se foutre de quelqu'un qui est vulgaire
> *C*'est juste dans la traduction de la phrase, je trouve que déconner n'est pas bon
> 
> *D*éconner veut plutôt dire to kid around, to mess around*.*


 
Tu as raison. C'est se foutre qui est vulgaire. En fait si je ne me trompe pas, dire foutre est comme putain. C'est vrai?  Merci beaucoup.


----------

